# Help with attracting feral to new racoon proof feeding station



## Pamdavis01 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I am very new to feeding ferals and need this groups wisdom. I moved to a house that is close to the woods (to the back of me)... I see a feral young cat and an older male large feral, and the both are skin and bones, but the young 4-5 month old looks really bad...i really want to help them and get them fixed but it has to start with feeding them on a schedule and used to coming to it before they would ever trust going into a trap. I started putting food out and HERE COME all the racoons! they literally eat every single drop and the kitten and other cat come around and it is all gone, can't even keep water out for them they turn it to mud! Someone made me a racoon proof feeding station, and they set it up in an open area behind the garage and now I realize it is too open for them I am reading it should be in a more hidden obscure place.

But since so much work was put in the ground with it, is there a way I can coax the feral to go up to that feeding station?

Thanks1

pam


----------



## Pamdavis01 (7 mo ago)

added pic


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Just ask the person that made this feeder to redesign it so that it’s mobile. There’s a lot of information on the web about how to raccoon proof a cat feeder. Do the raccoons come out if you place some food during the daylight hours vs night time? Time is of the essence. Keep trying. Don’t give up. Do you know were the cats live. Are you able to follow them?


----------

